# Any LSBS members around here?



## soafung (Jan 30, 2010)

i just started looking into this today.  one of my buddies (forum member Faust) asked me and forum member starxfive if we would compete with him in our local chamber of commerce bbq cook-off/fund raiser this year.  we said , "uh...HELL YES!".  Faust has been entering this cook-off for 4 or 5 years now and he has been doing really well (in the top ten each year in all 3 categories).  

we have been getting fimiliar with each others smokers and trying to decide on recipes.  lately starxfive and i have really been working together more than the rest of or chamber cook-off team and we are getting really pumped about our "team dynamic".

this is getting long winded, but whatever.  if your still reading, then you must be slightly interested.

starxfive and i started looking around for other comps close to us, because really we want to do well locally.  we don't care about winning a state/national comp circuit, but we wanna impress the people we know and love in our home town.  we might be entering the Lone Star Barbecue Society circuit, though.  they have a few contests that are within our "willing to drive" range and wanna find out what flavor profiles are prevailing in our area.

anyways, just wanted to see if there were any other forum members that are apart of the LSBS.


----------

